# Push Pole Brackets/ paddle holders



## manatiburon (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi All,

      I just wanted to introduce to the Microskiff.com community my vision of a push pole or paddle holder/bracket. Bearing a rather a minimalist design, these holders consist of only three parts, including a padded rest to protect your paddle or pole. Although here I show a picture of the bases with 0 degree angle, these can be customized to fit any need. Securing strap is made out of 1/4", marine grade shock cord. Bracket is made of UV resistant thermoplastic (PVC), Lightly sanded for an non-glare finish. Priced at 35$ for a set of 3, or 15$ each shipped to the contiguous 48, these brackets will be a great solution for those of you with small skiffs/ kayaks looking for an affordable solution to keep your poles/paddles in place. 

Tight lines to you all!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

pm sent


----------

